# Albino Hawian yellow tang



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Looky what i found!

Albino Tang​


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

pretty fish, but doesnt seem to be albino, leusistic, or a-melanistic? (i dont remember the speling or the correct terms.) i thought albino was lacking all pigment...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah, it looks luecistic (or however you spell it, lol) to me. really cool looking though!  big price tag too, lol.


----------

